# Welche Fischarten werden Handzahm?



## Teichforum.info (10. Jan. 2004)

Welche Fische lassen sich aus der Hand füttern??

Gibt es Tricks um die Fisch schneller an die Hand zu gewöhnen??


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Lorenz, 
ich würde mal sagen alle Karpfen, ob farbig oder nicht farbig ist egal. 
Hatte früher mal einen Waxdick (Stör), welcher das Futter aus der Hand fraß. 
Wichtig ist eine feste Futterstelle, an die sich die Fische gewöhnen. Viel Kontakt zu den Fischen und keine hastigen Bewegungen, denn verlieren sie Ihre Scheu und bauen Vertrauen auf. 

MfG. r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Jan. 2004)

Könnte es sein das nur noch niemand probiert hat andere Fische an den menschen zu gewöhnen?

Denn warum sollte es bei einer anderen Fischart anderst sein?


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Lorenz,
solange der teich nicht zuuu groß ist,kann man alle Fische daran gewöhnen aus der hand zu Fressen...
Meine Aquarienfische fressen mir auch aus der Hand....


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Jan. 2004)

Hi Lorenz, 
bei Forellen und Rotfedern wird's nie funktionieren. 

Probier's mal mit 'nem Hai.     


Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Jan. 2004)

Also ich hab schon Tierfilme gesehen da haben Haie Tauchern aus der Handgefressen!

Aber lieber nicht Nachmachen den Haie fressen nicht nur aus der Hand sondern auch die Hand


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Jan. 2004)

aber Lorenz, 
ich hätte da noch eine nette Gattung. Besonders für Bade- oder Schwimmteiche geeignet. Nette Zeitgenossen, welche aber gerne im Schwarm gehalten werden.  : 







Nett, oder?

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Jan. 2004)

*mit der Hand füttern*

hallo
da bekommt  der Auspruch :
 "mit der Hand füttern "
eine ganz neue Bedeutung

Ich denke bei meinen Goldi ist es aber mehr Neugierde und Ihre bis zu 10jährige Erfahrung , das nichts passiert !



und natürlich der tiefe geistige Einklang unserer Seelen. cool:

schönen Abend
:yingyang: 
karsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Jan. 2004)

hallo zusammen,

also ich habe zwei schleien(ca.50cm) im teich - die ganz langsam ihre scheu verlieren - ich denke im nächsten sommer fressen die auch aus der hand.

und wenn ich im teich umherlaufe werde ich von meinen elritzen fast abgenagt   

was meine __ störe betrifft - die stört so gut wie gar nix - die schwimmen ihre bahnen egal ob ich meine hand hinhalte oder nicht - halte ich ihnen meine hand in den weg - auch nicht schlimm - dann wird dagegen gerammt und geht die hand nicht weg - na dann versucht man es halt nochmal rechts oder links vorbei  - die jungs sind einfach nur dämlich :cry: 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

Deinen Stören stört die Hand wirklich nicht, aber sie sind nicht dämlich, sondern blind. 

Viele Grüße

Goldi (Reinhard)


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Jan. 2004)

Wie kann ich einen doppelten Beitrag löschen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Jan. 2004)

Hallo,

in Österreich, gleich irgendwo hinter der Grenze bei Passau, habe ich einen alten Bauern getroffen, der sich seine Forellen dressiert hat.
Die haben nicht nur aus der Hand gefressen sondern sind durch Reifen gesprungen und dergleichen mehr.
Das unfassbare war, dass die Forellen nicht in einem Teich gehalten wurden. Durch das Grundstück des Bauern lief ein Bach und die Forellen waren "wilde Bachforellen".

Gruß
K. Götz


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Jan. 2004)

hallo goldi   

echt - sind __ störe wirklich blind - habe ich noch nirgends gelesen  :cry: 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

mir hat mal ein Zoohändler gesagt, dass __ Störe blind sind. Ich selber glaube es nicht. Ich habe es geschrieben, damit Du Deine Störe nicht weiter als dämlich bezeichnest, sondern Mitleid mit ihnen hast.  :cry: 

Ich glaube eher, dass die Störe sich auf ihre Barteln konzentrieren, die sie zur Futtersuche benutzen.

Viele Grüße
Goldi


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Jan. 2004)

__ störe sind nicht blind sonde3rn haben das problem , dass sie aufgrund der anordnung ihrer brustflossen nicht rückwärts schwimmen können! es ist außerdem durchaus möglich, dass sie schlecht sehen!

meine elritzen und goldfischejunge "nagen" mich ebenfalls ab wenn ich ins wasser gehe

beim tauchen fressen mir die störe und eine forelle ebenfalls aus der hand!

lg
stu


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2004)

@Karsten

das ist ja richtig schön, wie die Goldies dir aus der Hand fressen. Bei mir geht das immer ziemlich turbulent zu.
ich werfe das Futter rein, sie kommen her(nur die 4 goldenen, der Nachwuchs NOCH nicht), und nehmen sich gleich mal 4 Sticks auf einmal.
Wenn ein Goldi eine anderen nahen sieht, so macht er eine schnelle Kehrwende, und das Futter treibt in die entgegengesetzte Richtung(meist zum Rand wo ich sitze) weg.
Wie hast du sie den soooo handzahm bekommen ?
Und wie fütterst du sie aus der Hand, das geht bei meinen Schwimmsticks schlecht. Die Goldies kommen, kriegen es aber nicht in ihr Maul, da müsste ich es schon reinstopfen.... 
Welches Futter ?

Gruß
SchnuWuXi


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2004)

bins nochmal, Tschuldigung, hab vergessen mich anzumelden....  :?


----------

